# Pointing



## PNA (May 24, 2006)

This is it!!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=542&stc=1&d=1148502800


----------



## SantosD50 (May 24, 2006)

geez, she is tall!!! Interesting shot! Nice DOF, but not one of my favorites from you.


----------



## PNA (May 24, 2006)

SantosD50 said:
			
		

> geez, she is tall!!! Interesting shot! Nice DOF, but not one of my favorites from you.


 
Sorry, just a cute snapshot.........


----------



## SantosD50 (May 24, 2006)

No need to apologize!


----------



## JTHphoto (May 24, 2006)

great snapshot...  love it.  :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2006)

Funny one here.
If you declare this just "a cute snapshot", wouldn't you want it moved to the Snapshot Gallery? (Never mind the "...and Blooper"-aspect of the title, it is for BOTH). Let me know and I move it.


----------



## PNA (May 25, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Funny one here.
> If you declare this just "a cute snapshot", wouldn't you want it moved to the Snapshot Gallery? (Never mind the "...and Blooper"-aspect of the title, it is for BOTH). Let me know and I move it.


 
Sure, move it to the "snapshot...." section,

Thanks, Paul


----------

